# Emerge -u

## trespass

Salve a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare lopster dalla vesrione 1.0.1 alla 1.2.0 con il comando 

```
#emerge -u lopster
```

 ma non procede con l'installazione dicendo che in realtà lopster è già aggiornato alla versione più recente. Forse la 1.2.0 non è stabile e non la considera come aggiornabile? O sbaglio io ad usare emerge? grazie  grazie

max

----------

## whitenoise

Dunque, la versione 1.2 potrebbe essere considerata come unstable.

Prova a fare un 

  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -up lopster

e guarda se tra i pacchetti che sono elencati c'è quello che desideri.

----------

## trespass

Si c'è il file lopster 1.2.0  :Surprised: 

Mi spieghi però cosa ho fatto con quel comando?? E come aggiorno i file che mi ha elencato?

grazie 

max   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

lopster conviene aggiornarlo via cvs: cambia ogni 2-3 settimane, mentre i rilasci ufficiali li fanno ogni 8-10 mesi   :Wink: 

approposito, qualcuno ha voglia di scrivere una ebuild lopster-cvs?

----------

## whitenoise

Portage divide i pacchetti in stabili ed instabili. Di defaultvengono installate solamente le versioni stabili. Per installare pacchetti che non sono considerati sicuri puoi modificare il file /etc/make.conf dovi trovi la riga 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

Se sostituisci ad arch x86 (e scommenti la riga se è ancora commentata) emerge utilizzerà anche i pacchetti instabili. In questo modo però vengono installatte tutte le versioni recenti disponibili, e come capirai, potrebbe essere abbastanza pericoloso. Se vuoi installare le versioni più recenti solo per un ebuilds puoi usare

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u pacchetto_da_installare.

Per verificare quali pacchetti verranno installati utilizzi il flag -up di emerge (analogamente a quanto descritto nella guida per l'installazione, se non sbaglio) per poterti quindi accertare di non installare di conseguenze dipendenze non desiderate.

Ciau!

----------

## sciack

Ciaoo! Ma che bella sorpresa.. anche tu sei della mia stessa città! pensavo che fossi l'unico gentoonnie genovese!  :Wink: 

comunque come dici -p è il --pretend cioè ti elenca ciò che avrebbe la pretesa di fare con emerge, cioè quali ebuild compilare.

byez a presto!

----------

## Phemt

la versione cvs di lopster si compila con le gtk2?

----------

## xlyz

qui è gtk1

----------

